# Man Shot By Mass. State Police On Route 27



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

*Man Shot By Mass. State Police On Route 27*

*Man Allegedly Fled Vehicle After Traffic Stop & Pulled Weapon*

_(CBS4)_ _STOUGHTON_ A man was airlifted to Boston Medical Center after being shot during a confrontation with a Massachusetts State Trooper after the man was stopped by police on Route 27 in Stoughton and fled his vehicle while wielding a gun Wednesday evening.

According to police, during the traffic stop at around 6:30 p.m., one of three occupants of the vehicle exited and dropped a gun on the ground. After the trooper on scene called for backup, another occupant fled the vehicle and, while being chased by police, pulled out a gun. The fleeing suspect was shot by police and was arrested, along with the two other occupants of the vehicle.

(© MMVI, CBS Broadcasting Inc. All Rights Reserved.)


----------



## Q5POS (Mar 16, 2005)

Thats what happens when you play with guns...


----------



## Q5POS (Mar 16, 2005)

and just to clarify the article, the kid ran, stopped, and then turned and pointed the gun at the Trooper. He wasn't jus running from the Trooper and got shot in back. Good shot Trooper!


----------



## Vader (May 12, 2006)

*Police shoot man after stop in Stoughton*

*Subject allegedly fled with gun*

By Hailey Heinz, Globe Correspondent | July 27, 2006
STOUGHTON -- State Police shot a Brockton man armed with a handgun last night after he allegedly ran from his car and ignored orders to stop, State Police said.
State Police Lieutenant Eric Anderson told reporters at a press conference last night that at 6:28 p.m. a trooper pulled over a gold Maxima with three male passengers traveling southbound on Route 27 near the R.K. Plaza. Anderson declined to say why the vehicle was stopped.

The trooper asked the male in the front passenger seat, later identified as Ren Pho, 23, to get out of the car. When he did, a gun fell to the ground, State Police said.
The rear passenger, later identified as Joshua Lewis, 19, then fled the car with a gun in hand and ran across the road into the plaza parking lot, State Police said. He was shot when he did not stop as ordered, Anderson said.
Witnesses said they heard several shots, but police would not say how many times the man was wounded.
The man was taken to Caritas Good Samaritan Medical Center in Brockton, then flown to Boston Medical Center. His condition was not known last night.
Anderson declined to identify the trooper involved.
He said the other two men in the car were arrested, although he declined to say what the charges were . The driver, Peter Le, 21, and Pho are expected to be arraigned today in Stoughton District Court.
A witness, Shaun Donovan, 22, of Boston was leaving TKO Shea's Sports Cafe and said he saw the man lying on the ground, screaming about his injured leg.
Donovan said he saw a silver handgun on the left side of his body. He said the man appeared to have a bullet wound to his stomach and a gash in his arm.
``I just came out to smoke a cigarette," said Donovan.
Shortly after the shooting, police temporarily closed a section of Route 27.
State Police and Norfolk District Attorney William R. Keating are investigating.
_John Ellement of the Globe staff and the Associated Press contributed to this report.







_
© Copyright 2006 Globe Newspaper Company.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

MA Good Guys 01
MA Scum Bags 00
The tally seems to be on the side of right at least for this week.
Lets hope it continues. The rules are simple in this life. We all know them. WE Established them.
Break them and you run the risk. I hope it's worth it to you.... It might mean your life.


----------



## oldman (Jun 21, 2006)

And after all that training he still missed... Since most of us have been trained to shoot center mass, how in the world did that trooper manage to hit the suspect in the leg and abdomen?

The truth of course is that on the range no one is aiming something at you! Goes to show that a lot of the research about shoot outs is correct. Even at short ranges most people (bad guys and officers alike) will miss under stress.

I laughed myself silly when the witnesses were all saying that the suspect was screaming and yelling about loosing his leg. Do you think the public would have paid so much attention to a victim that had been shot by this same @#$%%^^? 

Droopy drawers plus firearm = oooppps

Moron aiming weapon at troooper = one for the good guys!

Oldman


----------



## Vader (May 12, 2006)

oldman said:


> And after all that training he still missed... Since most of us have been trained to shoot center mass, how in the world did that trooper manage to hit the suspect in the leg and abdomen?
> 
> Oldman


Please tell me that wasn't a dig???


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

oldman said:


> And after all that training he still missed... Since most of us have been trained to shoot center mass, how in the world did that *trooper manage to hit* *the suspect in the leg and abdomen*?
> 
> The truth of course is that on the range no one is aiming something at you! Goes to show that a lot of the research about shoot outs is correct. Even at short ranges most people (bad guys and officers alike) will miss under stress.
> 
> ...


since when is a shot to the abdomen not center mass.


----------



## TheFuzz357 (Feb 21, 2003)

How about twenty yards away, on the run, with the bad guy turned sideways.

Oldman, check your research and it also says that most bad guys don't stand still and square up to you as well. I'd put money on what was hit WAS center mass at the time the Trooper fired the weapon.


----------



## Vader (May 12, 2006)

He's just comparing it to the half dozen shootings he was involved in where ALL his rounds were dead center or head shots.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

94c said:


> since when is a shot to the abdomen not center mass.


I am wondering the same thing....


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

oldman said:


> And after all that training he still missed...


*He didn't miss, he hit him.*

oldman, you are not entitled to the someone honorary distinction of "oldman". "oldasshole" maybe, or "oldbastard", but not "oldman".


----------



## tommym27 (May 31, 2006)

also on a range targets aren't running


----------

